# Internet options



## dchaviland (May 5, 2008)

Just curious what folks use for internet these days. 

Some parks have a good wireless service as we've found most KOA's do. However, most Texas State Parks do not, nor when sometimes camp off the beaten path up near Fort McKavett. 

I've seen a few that have adapted Hughesnet systems and made them portable. 

Just curious what others are using??

Thanks in advance. 

David


----------



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

Quite a few have WIFI in Texas now.
TPWD: Wireless Internet Access (Wi-Fi) at State Parks

That being said, I tend to just use my cell phone when I am camping.


----------

